# La musique qui redonne le sourire



## deadlocker (5 Juillet 2002)

Il y avait eu à une époque des posts pour savoir quelle musique chacun de nous écoutait. Ce post est différent; il est fait pour que chacun mette le titre d'UNE chanson  qui redonne le sourire, même quand tous va mal, elle vous donne envie de sourire, et vous souriez.

Je commence:

The Beatles - I Feel Fine (j'espère que c'est son nom)


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2002)

Gottainer en général


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2002)

Aprés c'que vient de me faire subir aricosec *Berlioz "la symphonie fantastique"*





[04 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## macinside (5 Juillet 2002)




----------



## JoKer (5 Juillet 2002)

Moi j'écoute "Sous l'océan" de La petite Sirène !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (5 Juillet 2002)

Et moi j'écoute *Le chant des cigalles* de *Raspigaous* ...; je l'écoute beacoup en ce moment ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[04 juillet 2002 : message édité par [MGZ]Toine]


----------



## abba zaba (5 Juillet 2002)

Tout Boby Lapointe, Heart of the country de Mc Cartney, et plein d'autres que je garde pour mes prochains posts


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2002)

ça !! (621Ko) : spéciale dédicace à celle qui se reconnaitra!


----------



## u-project (5 Juillet 2002)

À toi de choisir de F.A.N.G
J'ai toujours dis de Narkois
Hey jude des beatles


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juillet 2002)

...Il fallait s'en douter :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2002)

Happy Together c'est pas mal non plus... 
Nos parents nous chantaient ça...
pour être triste, mille fois :
NON !


----------



## kisco (6 Juillet 2002)

"Baby keep smiling" de Lou Bega, c'est bien marrant 
(c'est du lou bega tout craché, simple, court,...)

"Bright Side Of Life" des Monty Pythons (la chanson de la fin du film "la vie de Brian")


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2002)

En direct live,du resto MacG    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[05 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2002)

Je viens de me payer Dreamland de Robert Plant ...
Une merveille, mais "Morning Dew" et "Darkness Darkness" sont à déconseiller en cas de coup de blues...!!!
Je vous le dis : j'ai envie de chialer maintenant...


----------



## thant (6 Juillet 2002)

Ben mi c'est "qui qu'a du caca qui coller au cucu" de chaez pas trop qui


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Je viens de me payer Dreamland de Robert Plant ...
Une merveille, mais "Morning Dew" et "Darkness Darkness" sont à déconseiller en cas de coup de blues...!!!
Je vous le dis : j'ai envie de chialer maintenant...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolée   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Une confidence : J'ai souvent des fous rires aux enterrements, mais ça reste entre nous, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Désolée     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Une confidence : J'ai souvent des fous rires aux enterrements, mais ça reste entre nous, n'est-ce pas ?     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça doit être nerveux    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[05 juillet 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## decoris (6 Juillet 2002)

un bide

[05 juillet 2002 : message édité par decus]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2002)

Ouaip... et moi je viens d'acheter les deux derniers cd (couplés) de Tom Waits... c'est beau  ! Surtout blood money  et les paroles de "all the world is green" elles sont vraiment... elles tuent quoi !
 Ça vous fout plutôt le bourdon (pâle euphémisme).
 Donc,  pour faire passer cela, j'écoute un truc que mon frère m'a filé et qui me remonte le moral au plus haut  ( vraiment) c'est un vieux truc rare, mais vraiment super :
 Papa's Culture.
Pour la forme, le fond ....  on verra plus tard :
 NON.


----------



## decoris (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*un bide

[05 juillet 2002 : message édité par decus]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça va, personne l'a vu... ouf!

moi mes musiques "qui me font me sentir bien, et triste (pour moi ça va de pair en musique)" sont : U2 (with or without you),  et surtout season in the sun (celle de terry jacks)...
dans ce style on peut ajouter "try to remember", certaines de goldman, etc, etc...


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*un bide

[05 juillet 2002 : message édité par decus]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et si, on l'a vu


----------



## decoris (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Et si, on l'a vu    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouais, mais ya pas d'éditation... donc je suis tranquille!


----------



## jeanba3000 (8 Juillet 2002)

_les nénés des nanas des nains_
des VRP

::::: 
les nénés des nanas des nains 
ressemblent à des petits pains 
quand ils sont frais on y met la main 
on appuie et ça fait nint nint 

les nénés des nanas des nains 
ballotent et flotent. il faudrait qu'on les p'lote 
les nénés des nanas des nains 
qu'on nomme nanans des nanas des seins 
gros lolos, énormes roberts, y'a du monde au balcon 
nichons, seins, roploplo 

les nénés des nanas des nains 
ressemblent à des petits pains 
quand ils sont frais on y met la main 
on appuie et ça fait nint nint 

::::::


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

[08 juillet 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2002)

C'est fini oui !!!


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






bon je devais m'y attendre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2002)

Euh ! Tanplan et Barbarella !
Au lieu de vous entrelarder allègrement, y'a de l'Osxien à casser !


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*C'est fini oui !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas moi qu'a commencé    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[08 juillet 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

C'est pas moi qu'a commencé     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_CAFTEUSE!!!_


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Euh ! Tanplan et Barbarella !
Au lieu de vous entrelarder allègrement, y'a de l'Osxien à casser !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

où ça ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

où ça ? 




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





_Là-bas..._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
C'est pas moi qu'a commencé     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
ne t'en fais pas, ma petite fille, mouche-toi, remonte tes petites chaussettes et viens tout raconter à
thebig ...


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




CAFTEUSE!!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>












nanananaire


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*












nanananaire    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Même pas mal!_


----------



## bebert (8 Juillet 2002)

Je ne connais pas de chanson qui remonte le moral.
La musique que j'écoute a plutôt tendance à me le faire baisser.

Dans mes préférés (de mémoire vite fait sur l'gaz) il y a Alanis Morissette, Kate Bush, Muse, Texas, Beck, Oingo Boingo, Jamiroquai, Skunk Anansie, Deep Forest


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Je ne connais pas de chanson qui remonte le moral.
La musique que j'écoute a plutôt tendance à me le faire baisser 

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ecoute avec des boules quies


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------------
ne t'en fais pas, ma petite fille, mouche-toi, remonte tes petites chaussettes et viens tout raconter à
thebig ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

l'est pas gentil avec moi, fait que se moquer, alors que je m'investie dans une rude tâche, qui est d'élargir l'horizon de mes connaissances, c'est pas bien de se moquer des ignorants snif, snif


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

l'est pas gentil avec moi, fait que se moquer, alors que je m'investie dans une rude tâche, qui est d'élargir l'horizon de mes connaissances, c'est pas bien de se moquer des ignorants snif, snif   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2002)

Vous me faites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  avec vos smileys !


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Vous me faites   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   avec vos smileys !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2002)




----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

[08 juillet 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Ecoute avec des boules quies    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ça c'est une idée qu'elle est bonne !


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

[08 juillet 2002 : message édité par barbarella]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais encore ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

Mais encore ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

rien, je voulais faire un gag vaseux et ça na pas marché, 
heureusement en un sens


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*bebert faut changer d'alimentation !*


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

bebert faut changer d'alimentation !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il doit pas avoir l'adresse du resto MACGE


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

il doit pas avoir l'adresse du resto MACGE   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 Justement j'y vais...


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

Pour enfin en revenir à la musique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sponsorisé par aricosec


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

Pourquoi les images passent plus ?  











[08 juillet 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

Pourquoi les images passent plus ?


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

rien, je voulais faire un gag vaseux et ça na pas marché, 
heureusement en un sens    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Avec un "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " comme icône de message ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Pour enfin en revenir à la musique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sponsorisé par aricosec*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est ça qu'tu voulait mettre ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

Avec un "   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " comme icône de message ?









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben justement on fait ça :   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et on a ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les images passent pas, c'est le souk


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Pour enfin en revenir à la musique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sponsorisé par aricosec*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu ne peux pas mettre une page html dans une balise IMG !


Pour en revenir au post initial de Deadlocker (qui doit être comme ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à voir tous ces postes parasites), je reconnais en effet que Richard Gotainer chante des chansons rigolotes et qui remontent le moral (en tout cas qui ne le font pas baisser) !


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

C'est ça qu'tu voulait mettre ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas vraiment, mais bon on fera avec


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par bebert:
> [QB]
> 
> Tu ne peux pas mettre une page html dans une balise IMG !
> ...


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Pour enfin en revenir à la musique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sponsorisé par aricosec*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on va voir


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

je suis tétue, je suis tétue, je suis tétue, je n'abandonne jamais


----------



## KARL40 (9 Juillet 2002)

Pour revenir au sujet initial, rien de tel qu'un peu de révolte pour retrouver sa pêche : CONFLICT "Increase the pressure"

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> C....C président, justice nulle part <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

et la danse des canards noooooon ? bon tant pis


----------



## KARL40 (9 Juillet 2002)

Et pourquoi pas la danse des keupons   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> "Les salauds vont en enfer" <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

Elmer food beat (pas sûr de l'orthographe) :

couroucoucou roploplo, la grosse jocelyne .............

ça me donne la pêche


----------



## nato kino (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est de plus en plus poilant! Lache pas Barbarella! T'es sur la bonne route!


----------



## nato kino (9 Juillet 2002)

C'est pas bien d'éditer ses posts et de supprimer ce magnifique lien...


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

C'est de plus en plus poilant! Lache pas Barbarella! T'es sur la bonne route!







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

rira bien, qui rira le dernier


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*





  C'est pas bien d'éditer ses posts et de supprimer ce magnifique lien...




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2002)

Pour reparler de musique :
J'adore Robert Plant, mais sa version de Hey Joe dans "Dreamland" est un carnage indigne de lui ... c'est minable et pathétique !!!
Seule mon admiration sans bornes pour ce gars me permettra de lui pardonner "ca"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : j'en ai mal dormi cette nuit !!!


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

acapela


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Elmer food beat (pas sûr de l'orthographe) :

couroucoucou roploplo, la grosse jocelyne .............

ça me donne la pêche    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

À la peche au moule moule moule
je n'veux plus y'aller maman
les gens de la ville ville ville
m'ont pris mon panier maman


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Pour reparler de musique :
J'adore Robert Plant, mais sa version de Hey Joe dans "Dreamland" est un carnage indigne de lui ... c'est minable et pathétique !!!
Seule mon admiration sans bornes pour ce gars me permettra de lui pardonner "ca"...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : j'en ai mal dormi cette nuit !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Prend ta journée pourte reposer, as-tu besoin d'n mot d'excuses ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Pour reparler de musique :
J'adore Robert Plant, mais sa version de Hey Joe dans "Dreamland" est un carnage indigne de lui ... c'est minable et pathétique !!!
Seule mon admiration sans bornes pour ce gars me permettra de lui pardonner "ca"...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : j'en ai mal dormi cette nuit !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Prend ta journée pour te reposer, as-tu besoin d'un mot d'excuses ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

À la peche au moule moule moule
je n'veux plus y'aller maman
les gens de la ville ville ville
m'ont pris mon panier maman




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Par le petit bout, par le petit bout, par le petit bout de la lorgnette,
on y voit bien mieux, que le monde est fou, on y voit bien mieux que par le gros bout.


----------



## nato kino (9 Juillet 2002)




----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Par le petit bout, par le petit bout, par le petit bout de la lorgnette,
on y voit bien mieux, que le monde est fou, on y voit bien mieux que par le gros bout.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je frappe au numéro un,
je d'mande mam'zelle Angèle-euh
la concièrge me répond
mais quel métier fait-elle-euh

elle fait des pantalons
des jupes et de jupons
et des gilet d'flanele-euh

elle fait des pantalons
des jupes et de jupons
et des gilet d'coton

ah ah ah je n'connais pas ce genre de métier
allez voir à côté


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (9 Juillet 2002)

Facile: 

_Dans la vie faut pas s'en faire,_
_moi je n'm'en fait pas_
_les petite misères seront passagères,_
_tout ça s'arrangera_
_Je n'ai pas un caractère,_
_à m'faire du traca,_
_Croyez-moi sur Terre,_
_faut jamais s'en faire,_
_Moi j'm'en fait pas_






 Maurice Chevalier, _Dans la vie faut pas s'en faire_





Où alors, plus récent: 

_Respect des priorités,_
_Pas de bruit, ça va gener_
_Prière de ne pas stationner_
_Ca peut très bien s'accepter..._
_Mais parfois y en a marre,_
_De s'manque de tintamare,_
_On devrait se lacher,_
_Se laisser un peu aller_
[...]
_Mais putain qu'est ce que c'est bon,_
_de perdre la raison,_
_de peter les plombs_
_Mais putain qu'est ce que c'est bon,_
_de perdre la raison,_
_de peter les plombs..._






 Beautés Vulgaires, _Perdre la raison_

Et après, on est reparti pour une bonne journée!!


----------



## legritch (10 Juillet 2002)

Alors je dirais dans le genre :

Patrick Juvet : "Où sont les femmes?"
Et Les Gauff' au suc' grave ces mecs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais typiquement liégeois...


----------



## bjonker (16 Juillet 2002)

Jean Jacques Perrey -&gt; Kingsley
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * ça !! (621Ko) : spéciale dédicace à celle qui se reconnaitra!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif *




vaut mieux tard que jamais MERCI M'ALEM!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------

